
Google provides tools for developers to analyze their website for best practices - treycopeland
https://github.com/GoogleChrome/lighthouse
======
treycopeland
Just a reminder since this project keeps growing and more features being
added. Lighthouse is a Google project built into Chrome that helps developers
analyze websites and see performance metrics to improve their websites for
best practices.

